# Moving to Milano on July 26th



## hevin (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello 
I will be moving to Milano and would like to contact people who speak English. I am a bit scared but will have to do it. 
Please can anyone give me some suggestions about where to find friends and support. 
Thank you all


----------

